# Planning the move to Spain.



## Jopad (Apr 22, 2021)

We are looking for long term rent. But first we want to know if there are barriers, you know, those awkward things only residents know from real life experience. We get the - Sun - Blue Skies - Great Food - Beaches stuff etc but know there are things you must know that are off the norm. 
We are pensioners. We worry there may be some political issues or economical issues which impact on a chosen lifestyle.
Any advice will be appreciated. 
Best area in Spain for expats - best rental with low crime, (not a villa, just a nice house) 
thanks


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We retired here in our 50s, thirteen years ago. We live in a small rural town in Andalucia where there are very few British immigrants. We spoke a bit of Spanish and found the locals really friendly and welcoming right from the start. Now we are part of the community in a way which we never managed to achieve in the UK. You do have to be open-minded about cultural differences though. 

Economically, we are much better off because we sold our UK house and bought one here twice the size and half the price. Also (apart from electricity and internet) things are very much cheaper here. Many things you expect to pay for in England are free - open air concerts etc.

Political issues - well, who knows. The Spanish government has gone out of its way to make things easy for those of us living here before Brexit. Our rights are guaranteed. Obviously it's not so easy for those wishing to move from now on, but provided you meet the financial requirements it's perfectly possible.

Best area - a matter of taste! Others will come along with their views I'm sure.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Difficult to say as it all comes down to how you imagine you want to be. If you are retired and haven't lived abroad before you probably want a fairly easy time. The South of Spain around Alicante is where you will find most of your compatriots. There are plenty of communities full of UK immigrants and these places have the advantage of English being widely used with shops and restaurants catering for UK tastes. The only possible drawback might be that as less Brits take up residency in Spain these areas could become ghost towns as the last generation grows older and returns to UK or dies. If your wish is to experience a more Spanish lifestyle there are plenty of places to choose from and the further inland you go the easier it is to find. As far a Spanish politics goes: at the moment the national government is socialist but relies heavily on other parties to support it. The right is being slowly pulled towards the far-right as support is growing for more radical regressive political action. Catalonia remains the tinder box for all this and things could change rapidly if a new election is called. Economically Spain has been hit hard by Covid and will suffer over the next few years. Whether this will transform into more radical tax reform is anyone's guess. You should try and get professional advice concerning your tax situation if you intend to keep assets in UK and also to make sure you plan your move at the right time of the tax year as the tax system is very different here compared to uk and it is easy to get caught out.


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

Would suggest you avoid the expat hotspots . Particularly specially built urbanisation.
Neither are immune from property break ins. Maybe because people are more transient as in holiday home owners, or bank cash machine removed. 
I write, not from experience, but newspaper reports. 
Believe you will be surprised that 15 mins inland there are many pockets of expats living and thriving very happily in Spanish villages.
As we all have our favourite area why not take off season breaks and investigate.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

I would worry about the drivers license situation if either of you drive...It might just be the defining aspect in where you move.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tardigrade said:


> I would worry about the drivers license situation if either of you drive...It might just be the defining aspect in where you move.


People from most 3rd countries have had to pass a driving test in order to continue driving for many years.

Yes, it's another hurdle, but far from an insurmountable defining aspect.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Jopad said:


> We are looking for long term rent. But first we want to know if there are barriers, you know, those awkward things only residents know from real life experience. We get the - Sun - Blue Skies - Great Food - Beaches stuff etc but know there are things you must know that are off the norm.
> We are pensioners. We worry there may be some political issues or economical issues which impact on a chosen lifestyle.
> Any advice will be appreciated.
> Best area in Spain for expats - best rental with low crime, (not a villa, just a nice house)
> thanks


Since Brexit there are several hurdles from the start. You cannot now just arrive here in Spain and rent somewhere to live. Firstly you need to apply to the Spanish embassy, while you are still living in the UK, for a non lucrative visa. To gain the visa you must be able to meet the income and healthcare requirements. For a couple you need to have an income of around €32,000 and full private healthcare paid for a full year. There will be several other documents to be submitted. 

Steve


----------

